# closed



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

we've moved!!
click​


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Ooooh can I have one please?
I'll posts ref straight away.
Also hi!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd like one too please !


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is my ref picture:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

yay!! i'll get working on them right away :3 hi titi!! ^^


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Yay thank you so much! Should I send you the TBT bells now or after you are finished?
I've never ordered art here before, hihi!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

you can wait until after i'm finished ^^ xx


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Oki doki! Now I'm super excited.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

yay me too!! never made one for someone else before haha! d:

- - - Post Merge - - -

all done titi!! ^^





getting to work on ayumi's now~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

Aw, may I have one? Refs are in my siggy under the "Art" spoiler <33


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Apr 6, 2014)

I send you the payment !

Thank you sooo much, I love my pixel *U*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

ayumi, yours is done!!





emma i added you to my list and i'm about to get working on yours right now!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

yaaaay thank you i'm glad you like it!! ^^


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

May I have one! These are so cute!
http://sta.sh/2t771xj2m3a


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Payment sent! I love it SO much, thank you thank you!
I'll add it to my sig soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

emmas is done, added bunni to the list but i'll get to yours tomorrow :3 thank you titi!! xx


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry, is there any other place I can get the animal sprites like the ones you posted?
I don't understand that japanese websites...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

just run it through a translator ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 6, 2014)

Titi said:


> Sorry, is there any other place I can get the animal sprites like the ones you posted?
> I don't understand that japanese websites...



Here!
http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/tagged/sprites

- - - Post Merge - - -



whimsy said:


> emmas is done, added bunni to the list but i'll get to yours tomorrow :3 thank you titi!! xx



Omg soo cuuuuute <3 Tysm ;w;


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

you are so welcome!! ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you do my mayor? c:




If you can't do the hat I'd like the feather c: let me know if you accept and when to send the bells : D


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 6, 2014)

I would like to buy one 



Spoiler: Refs


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

adding you to the list lynn ^^ i'll get to yours and bunnii's when i wake up tomorrow :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

adding you too forgotten!! xx


----------



## Titi (Apr 6, 2014)

Yay, new sig made! Thanks again.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 6, 2014)

ooo mine please? do you have a buy one get one half price or something? Only l have 2 mayors haha  i'll upload a ref of Clara when I hear back from you


----------



## Darumy (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaah you're the one who made all those cute sprites! They're wonderfully made, thank you so much for your work.







I hope I got the 5th slot haha; I'll pay as soon as my request is confirmed!


(if the outfit is too bright/white just let me know)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 6, 2014)

Titi said:


> Yay, new sig made! Thanks again.



soo cute!! :3



MayorMae said:


> ooo mine please? do you have a buy one get one half price or something? Only l have 2 mayors haha View attachment 38096 i'll upload a ref of Clara when I hear back from you



they're quite time consuming but i can do 2 for 175 for you since your first mayor doesn't have much detail :3



Darumy said:


> Aaah you're the one who made all those cute sprites! They're wonderfully made, thank you so much for your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



going to give the 5th slot to you to be fair and clara can have the first slot in my next list!! :3

thanks so much you guys!! <3


----------



## Darumy (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh haha 8'D I counted from ForgottenT, feel kinda bad.


If they check in before you get started on mine, feel free to switch out!



(also payment should be sent!)


----------



## fairyring (Apr 6, 2014)

these are SO cute. i would like to buy one please if you have room! refs under spoiler and i'll pay once you've confirmed you can take mine. :3



Spoiler












my mayor wears the braided wig in light brown, mint glasses, and she's almost always barefoot, at least in springtime. if i can find where i got my QR code from i'll add that to the post as well but it's a green striped top, blue vest, and orange skirt.



thank you!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

bunnii's is complete, adding sunshinetea to the list ^^ thanks you guys!!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! I love it, its adorable <3
Sending the TBT bells now


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

yaaay thank you!! :3 xo


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

lynns order is ready ^^


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there an open spot? These are really adorable c:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

thank you so much!! :3 there is currently one spot open!! please post a ref ^^


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 7, 2014)

whimsy said:


> thank you so much!! :3 there is currently one spot open!! please post a ref ^^



Here's my ref: http://imgur.com/59jClsX let me know if you need more I'm really glad I got the last spot!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

cute! !! is it a ponytail or a bun??


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 7, 2014)

whimsy said:


> cute! !! is it a ponytail or a bun??



Bun c:


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting for a spot


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 7, 2014)

Whenever a spot opens up, I'd like one as well! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37966&d=1396747806 is my mayor
http://i.imgur.com/6bCMX95.jpg?1 is my dress


----------



## Jae (Apr 7, 2014)

I would like one! 

Please PM me when a spot opens, thank you!


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

These are so cute!!
PM me if I can snag a slot c:
And here is a reference


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahh thank you so much <333 It's so cute : D I'll send bells as soon as I get to my computer! My IPad keeps saying I don't have 100 bells to give e-e


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 7, 2014)

yay! It wont let me upload a ref for some reason so i'll put a link to imgur


----------



## fairyring (Apr 7, 2014)

i've sent the bells over to you :3 can't wait!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 7, 2014)

oooh thank you for the tip sunshine!! :3 going to try and get this whole list done today so i can bump the rest of you guys up! ^^ xo


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 8, 2014)

lurking around for an opening because there are so cute omg <3_<3


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm saving this thread so when I do get 100 tbt, I can look out for a slot. lol


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 8, 2014)

Lurking for an open spot as well c:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

forgottent's order is finished, moved the next person up onto the list :3


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 8, 2014)

whimsy said:


> forgottent's order is finished, moved the next person up onto the list :3



Awesome  I'll send the bells now ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

got mae's finished up, too!! ^^


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 8, 2014)

aww thank you so much! <333 can you still do my other mayor too? c: i can pay now if you like https://i.imgur.com/uCJyf0D.png


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

there are a lot of other people waiting so since you've already got one i'll do your second one once everyone else has got one as well ^^ i'll consider your last post your reservation!! xx


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you still taking requests? c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 8, 2014)

okie xo


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm taking requests but my list is full at the moment d: i've been bumping the next person up as i go along but i'm not sure if that's fair to everyone else (or to me really lol since i only wanted to do 5 at a time, if i put everyone on the list then really i have a list of like 30 and not 5) so i'm going to have to figure something else out lol plus i don't need that many forum bells right now so i'm less inclined to actually get around to doing them and i don't want to disappoint people. i'm just not sure what i'm going to do yet lol maybe some sort of raffle system or maybe i'll just do the ones i would like to do best or i could message people and give them like a day or so to respond before putting them on the list or something. idk i'll figure it out but in short yes i am still taking requests for the time being lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

and mae yes please do send payment whenever is convenient for you so i can update my first post & get everything in order :3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 8, 2014)

paid c:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

thank you sweetie enjoy!! xx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

darumy's is finished!! xx





- - - Post Merge - - -

ok after this post i'm gonna stop putting people on the list automatically. please still post if you're interested and feel free to subscribe to the thread but i MAY not be able to take every order xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean everyone who posts after this post - i'll bump everyone up who's already reserved a spot d:
well i'll give people a day to respond and if they don't respond i'll move on to the 6th person & so on xx


----------



## Darumy (Apr 8, 2014)

FFSSAAAAHHHAAH thank you so much it's amazing aaaa /nabs and runs off into the sunset


Goodluck with future requests!


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is my mayor reference


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 8, 2014)

Me please !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 8, 2014)

yaaaay i'm so glad you like it!! ^^
jae has another few hours to respond and then i'm bumping up the next person in their place and they can have a spot on the list after that ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops just kidding i actually have a message from jae in my inbox!! ^^ next list is now official!!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to put this here. Click here for ref
Can't wait for a open slot.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 11, 2014)

got sunshine's finished :3 going to have to take a short hiatus after i finish this list though, i'll post again when i have slots open c:


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2014)

Can I get one when there's slots open? My refs are in my sig under the Art spoiler


----------



## whimsy (Apr 12, 2014)

guys, if you want to reserve a spot please just keep checking back to see when one is open - there are too many people backed up for me to go through and find which one should technically be next and then find out if they're even active enough on the forum to provide a ref.

when i open up again it will be first come first served so please subscribe to the thread if you'd like a spot when one opens :3

thank you all so much for your interest, can't wait to see my little pixel family appearing all over the forums!! ^^


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm really excited for a spot to open, your lil pixels are so cute, I'll definitely be checking back often~


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 12, 2014)

oh my gosh these are adorable. luckily, I have some tbt bells left! can't wait for spots!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 12, 2014)

yay!! i'm so glad you guys like them so much omg ^^ i'll probably only take a day or two hiatus after i finish up this current list so it shouldn't be too long of a wait!! ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 12, 2014)

olivia's is complete ^^


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 13, 2014)

whimsy said:


> olivia's is complete ^^



It's beautiful!!! I can't wait to get a new signature and add it c: Tysm


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 13, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

i want to apologize for any delays, i'm currently unfortunately dealing with my first case of art theft and it's wearing me down quite a bit :c it's so sad that someone would do this. i am trying to get them done quickly but they're making me a bit sad right now so please bear with me everyone!! xx


----------



## TomNook (Apr 13, 2014)

whimsy said:


> i want to apologize for any delays, i'm currently unfortunately dealing with my first case of art theft and it's wearing me down quite a bit :c it's so sad that someone would do this. i am trying to get them done quickly but they're making me a bit sad right now so please bear with me everyone!! xx



I hope things get better soon! Or else i'll put them in debt.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL good lookin out!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

frozens is done :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

cuhdalie's is finished!! ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -

decided not to go on hiatus d: 2 slots open to the next 2 people to post here!! :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

jae's is complete :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

whoops i got confused bc frozenlover posted her ref after a few other reservations d: gonna go back through and figure out who i missed, looks like i'm going to have a full list again lol!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 13, 2014)

So are you full or do you have 2 slots? (sorry, I got confused xD)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

i completed bubbleradius's from the ref in her siggy, hope that's what she wanted o:






- - - Post Merge - - -

i meant to put the next 3 people on the list but i was on the wrong page so i accidentally skipped over a few people d: you currently have a spot!! i'm actually making yours next because yours is the only ref i've got right now :3


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 13, 2014)

these are so cute ;w;;;;;;; you're so talented!
i must absolutely attempt to get one, once your list frees up a bit.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

thank you so much!! ^^ goldie's is finished :3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 13, 2014)

*





I'd like eyes similar to those in my ref. c: 

Will send tbt bells whenever you want me to :3*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

finished naraflower's :3


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 13, 2014)

eeeeeee, i'm excited ^^



you don't have to do the horns, if it would be too hard ; w ;

and, the shirt is like off the shoulders, idk if you can tell or if that even makes sense >.> then the bottom part is like a skirt? i've had artists confused about whether it was a skirt or shorts, so yeah. i guess it's just an overalls dress, ehe.

thank you so much! <3 and if you need anything else, feel free to ask!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

shouldn't be a problem!! ^^ thanks again!! xx


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

When will a slot be avabile? •^•


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

there's only one person ahead of you so one should open up by tomorrow!! i'll pm you when it's available ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

finished bowtie's order :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

finished jin's order :3


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 13, 2014)

ahhhhh it's so perfect tysm!!!!! ;;;;;;;
i sent payment plus a little tip ehe ♥


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

yaaay thank you so so much!! ^^ i'm glad you like it!! o:


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

My mayor! ^^ sending tbt over



Spoiler


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

does she have a short haircut or a bun? :3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

Short hair


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

okie dokie ^^ i'll get started on her sometime tomorrow!! :3 xx


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 13, 2014)

I would love to order one. They're super cute! Is there a wait list at the moment?

Ref pic 



Spoiler


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

you're second on the wait list right now, sidney :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

completed stardrop's order ^^


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 13, 2014)

whimsy said:


> completed stardrop's order ^^



Great thanks!


----------



## f11 (Apr 13, 2014)

oohh, I want one

Mayor ref is here:  http://imgur.com/u0SebFf


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

oooh cute mayor!! you should have a spot on the list by sometime today ^^ xx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

finished up ghostbab's order ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

mayoravalon's order is finished ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

finished wolfie's order and there is currently one slot open :3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

whimsy said:


> finished wolfie's order and there is currently one slot open :3



Thank you! ^~^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

lol dang good eye!! was just about to message you d: enjoy!! xx


----------



## frosting (Apr 16, 2014)

Could I buy one? 










here's the dress for rerefence: http://frostedcrossing.tumblr.com/post/82406035329


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

sidneys order is ready :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops lol sorry frosting i skipped right over you!! putting you on my list ^^


----------



## frosting (Apr 16, 2014)

whimsy said:


> whoops lol sorry frosting i skipped right over you!! putting you on my list ^^



yay! i sent the tbt


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

thank you!! she should be finished up sometime tomorrow ^^ xx


----------



## fairyring (Apr 16, 2014)

omg you've done so many!! <333 they all look so good. just wanted to say. :3 i still love mine and am still looking for a way to incorporate it into my signature haha. i'll probably stick it down by the pixel villagers.

you are awesome :3


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

Eep! These are so cute and amazing!
I'll be watching for open slots :3


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

these are not free for use - if you would like a chibi, please ask for your own - don't steal what others have paid for.

thats unfair we should be able to use them publicly but pt credit for the author


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but this is custom art paid for by members of this forum. If you would like it and want to use it I'm flattered. It is not hard to earn 100 TBT Bells for one individualized to your mayor by participating in forum activity. You could even ask for alternate payment options, or even a discount before telling me my art is worthless. I'm sorry but I don't think that's fair to me. Your opinions don't sway the rules of this forum and art stolen from this thread has already been forcibly removed twice before. If you would like a spot on the list, I'll take a reservation from you but I do require payment from everybody filling those spots so please post back again once you've earned 100 TBT Bells. Thanks for your interest!! xx


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

nothing


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

lmao people voting me one star because i won't let them use my art for free. obviously you like it enough to fight for it omg like wtf is with people on this forum, i am seriously so beyond finished with the drama i don't even want to stand up for myself and speak my part anymore like seriously i am so finished with this childishness and cruelty. i am not here to give people reasons to be honest.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

finished ccemuka's order :3


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 16, 2014)

Hurrah a slot! Here is my Mayor Reference, hope it's okay :3
_Sending TBTs after posting this~_


Spoiler


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

that shouldn't be a problem!! ^^
just finished an order for frosting! xx


----------



## frosting (Apr 16, 2014)

whimsy said:


> that shouldn't be a problem!! ^^
> just finished an order for frosting! xx



omg can i order another she's perfect ;3;


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

omg yeah dude totally!! o: thank you so much!!


----------



## frosting (Apr 16, 2014)

tysm! 

here's my mayor in a different outfit:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

no problem! ^^ your mayor is too cute xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

is her hair dark brown or dark purple there??


----------



## frosting (Apr 16, 2014)

whimsy said:


> no problem! ^^ your mayor is too cute xx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> is her hair dark brown or dark purple there??



dark brown  i guess the shadow of the hat makes it look purple lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 16, 2014)

ok cool beans ^^ should be finished up sometime tonight!! :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 17, 2014)

aimees is done ^^


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 17, 2014)

whimsy said:


> sidneys order is ready :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 17, 2014)

thank you very much!! ^^ i'm glad you like her!  xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

finished eiryii's order!! ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 17, 2014)

frosting's second order is complete :3


----------



## Witch (Apr 17, 2014)

I order one for me 

References:


Spoiler















TBT sent now and of course, thanks by your "little" big job


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to order one, if there is still room for me, please. ^^ 



Spoiler: Reference







I'll pay the tbt once I see my name added to the list.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 17, 2014)

whimsy said:


> thank you very much!! ^^ i'm glad you like her!  xx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> finished eiryii's order!! ^^



EEEPP!! She's adorable! I'm going to put her in my signature x3
Thank you so much!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 17, 2014)

finished witch's order!! ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -

awwww eiryii your signature looks so so adorable!! :3


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2014)

Is there a spot :3? If so, can I please request, thank you~


Spoiler: Reference



View attachment 40708


----------



## whimsy (Apr 18, 2014)

lurrdoc's order is complete ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -

gracelia i added you to the list xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and thank you for the tip by the way!! o:


----------



## Witch (Apr 18, 2014)

whimsy said:


> finished witch's order!! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very cute ^^ 

Thank you very much for your time and for your work, I loved


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 18, 2014)

whimsy said:


> finished witch's order!! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I wasn't sure where to put her, I might move it again later x3
I'll be ordering another from you for my other girl, after I finish her reference sheet~!!
Thanks again :3


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 18, 2014)

I have sent my payment, by the way! Your mailbox is full :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 18, 2014)

whoops sorry about that lol!! your pixel is actually already complete ^^  i'll pm it to you as well just in case you don't check back here!! xx






- - - Post Merge - - -

awww thank you eiryii i'm super glad you like them!! (/ o\)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 18, 2014)

all slots are technically open right now since i don't have refs or payment from makkine or mayormae yet :3


----------



## whimsy (Apr 23, 2014)

bump :3


----------



## Syndra (Apr 23, 2014)

oooh i'd like one c:


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like a pixel person please! My reference is a little blurry because I took the pic with my iPad lol

Ref 


Would it be possible to include the heart bopper? Thank you


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd like one. Just use the char in my signature!


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 23, 2014)

How much does it cost? :OOO


----------



## Sidney2518 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll take another one pretty please! 



Spoiler


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

oh my sorry for the delay guys!! let me fix up the list ^^
it costs 100 tbt bells for whoever asked!! xx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

just did my first sprite that wasn't a mayor!! :3 if anyone wants one of these please make an offer, they will be more than 100 tbt :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

need refs from piper and sugargalaxy and i also need to know if diamondarcadia's mayor has a bun or a ponytail :3


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 24, 2014)

Can you make Dark Samus as a Chibi Sprite? Or if you want, make a full Samus Suit, and I can alter the colors myself


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Can you make Dark Samus as a Chibi Sprite? Or if you want, make a full Samus Suit, and I can alter the colors myself



i can give it a shot :3 what's your offer??

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks to everyone with locked in spots on my list right now!! gonna try and get this set finished up by tonight ^^


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 24, 2014)

I can offer 150 TBT bells, unless u think its unfair


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

it does seem a bit low since i'll have to do it from scratch. i do like samus though lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

finished diamondarcadia's order ^^


----------



## frosting (Apr 24, 2014)

are there any spots open? i see the front list has two but i wasn't sure if it was updated.

also quick question: i want two chibis for my bf's character (will pay for both, of course!) but i was wondering if i should put one order in, wait for it to be done and then put in another? i don't want to hog spots or your time lol


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 24, 2014)

I can offer 200 TBT aswell, but if that's to low, I may have to withdraw my request, because I'm doing an Giveaway atm.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

finished sir takoya's order ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -



frosting said:


> are there any spots open? i see the front list has two but i wasn't sure if it was updated.
> 
> also quick question: i want two chibis for my bf's character (will pay for both, of course!) but i was wondering if i should put one order in, wait for it to be done and then put in another? i don't want to hog spots or your time lol



i've got room for both!! ^^ post refs whenever you're ready!! xx



Dark Samus said:


> I can offer 200 TBT aswell, but if that's to low, I may have to withdraw my request, because I'm doing an Giveaway atm.



i'll accept 200 :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you so much by the way miriam, you're my best customer haha!! :3


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 24, 2014)

I would like another too!! XD 



She also has pigtails, so if you could include those too xD


----------



## frosting (Apr 25, 2014)

whimsy said:


> thank you so much by the way miriam, you're my best customer haha!! :3



 i am?  lol i used to be into pixels and ~kawaii~ websites + forums (i even had my own website with my own pixel content, some of which you can find here!) when i was 13-17 and my love for it never left :')


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

lol i forgot the rose in takoya's chibi, here's the edit:






- - - Post Merge - - -

omg miriam you're super talented!! you should get back into it! o:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

just took a break from orders and did a sprite of my own mayor to test out a new ref i started using d: thought i'd post it here so you guys can get a sneak peek before i put her in my siggy ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

pipers order is complete ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

finished up sidney's second order :3 i thought there was someone else after frosting & darkarcadia, if i'm missing somebody please let me know lol!! xx


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, forgot to send bells xD I sent them now!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

completed dark samus finally :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you diamond!! xx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

first order for frosting is complete ^^


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

frostings second order is complete ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -

lol idk kind of silly when somebody's got 5k tbt & is giving 500 away at a time for free but "can only offer" 200 tbt for a detailed custom sprite that took me like 2.5 hours of actual effort -_-

w/e ya'll.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmfao and somebody else is selling basically the EXACT same thing as these only like... tbh not as nice and they're charging 500 tbt for them. like really??? lmfao clever idea.

and somebody else literally FOUGHT me for days when i called them out for stealing directly from here like for real lmao i'm about finished with this forum omg


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

finished diamondarcadia's second order :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

i raised the price due to ridiculousness and the fact that these take a lot longer than i would like them to lmao, frosting is the only one who's been locked in so far so she still gets her chibi for 100 :3


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 25, 2014)

Not as nice?  Well I like my version more at least. ;_;


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

lol nevermind i changed it back, i'm too nice

- - - Post Merge - - -

i meant that they aren't 5x nicer than mine to justify the price in my opinion, not that i have to defend my opinions in my own thread. i'm not bitter about it anymore though, i noticed you actually started your thread before mine lmao i had originally thought you were basically copying me since i'd just finished dealing with somebody doing just that. but anyway no need to stalk my threads about it xx


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 25, 2014)

As you can see it didn't set the price to match anything else but worth my time. I usually don't even sell art for "not-money".  (Maybe if I used a (my) base and didn't have to come up with new poses every time in that limited space I could even keep it as it is.)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

yeah i just took a commission that was NOT worth my time at all lmao i only took it because i needed another example for my new section tbh, the mayors don't take me long at all though they all pretty much look the same in the game so. i've made 37 mil in a matter of hours doing something i actually enjoy haha and i love seeing all my little sprites in peoples sigs all over the forum :3


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 25, 2014)

Could you do mine?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

putting you on my list :3 is that a bun or a ponytail??
please be sure to send payment as soon as you get a chance so i can keep my lists cleaned up ^^ thank you!! xo


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 25, 2014)

whimsy said:


> putting you on my list :3 is that a bun or a ponytail??
> please be sure to send payment as soon as you get a chance so i can keep my lists cleaned up ^^ thank you!! xo



Bun, and Sending payment now


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks very much, should be finished up by tomorrow!! :3 xx


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 25, 2014)

whimsy said:


> thanks very much, should be finished up by tomorrow!! :3 xx


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BlueComets (Apr 25, 2014)

Could you do mine? They are SOOO cute 

Excuse the bad interior design, I am remodeling. :3


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you so much whimsy! These are adorable! I also pm'd you about the dress pattern! I'd seriously pay you whatever you want LOL

Oh by the way, I don't know what it's about but you could raise the price of these chibi's in my opinion because they are worth the quality. You do great work! I would still buy them! XD


----------



## whimsy (Apr 25, 2014)

awww thank you so much ^^ honestly i enjoy doing them lol!! i like seeing them around the forum and i can always tell that people love them when they see the finished product so i don't mind keeping them affordable :3 they don't take me very long and i've already had to turn away a few people who didn't even have 100 tbt so that was sad :c

but yeah right now i'm actually enjoying making them for everybody and seeing them make their way around to different threads :3 it would be nice to be getting a bit more for them but a few people have left me very generous tips ^^ i just want them to be accessible to everybody because it seems like everybody likes them lol d: i'm sure i'll eventually stop enjoying it as much and close the thread down for a while and when i open back up i'll probably be raising the price to around 150 :3 but thank you so much sweetie it's so nice that you like them!! ^^


----------



## sailorparris (Apr 28, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Kyuby (Apr 28, 2014)

Id love one please 




- - - Post Merge - - -

payment sent btw


----------



## Rion45 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi can I have one too? I can pay right now. But the reference picturewont be up until tomorrow. Is that ok?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 28, 2014)

thats fine :3


----------



## Rion45 (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh thank you. I'll try to get the picture up after school. But I imagine you still have some pixels to finish.


----------



## Rion45 (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's the reference pic!


----------



## fairyring (Apr 29, 2014)

i can't tell from all the posts if you have a free slot but if you doooo i'd like to get another one for the mayor of my second town! :3






she's a little fairy :3

let me know if you have space and i'll send your tbt over asap!! thank youuuuu


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yo, I'd really like mine done. Here's my lovable character.



Can I do more orders if possible? Or just one per person.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 29, 2014)

you can place as many orders as you like!! ^^ i should hopefully have sunshine & paperboy onto the list by tonight - i do have a custom qr to finish up first though :3 xx

thanks everybody!! xo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2014)

whimsy said:


> you can place as many orders as you like!! ^^ i should hopefully have sunshine & paperboy onto the list by tonight - i do have a custom qr to finish up first though :3 xx
> 
> thanks everybody!! xo


Very cool. Imma place another order!



He's the king of nature, so put in a crown on him instead of the blue ribbon. Thank you.


----------



## fairyring (Apr 30, 2014)

i sent over payment already but no rush :3 thank you again!!


----------



## BlueComets (Apr 30, 2014)

Bump! I can't wait to see mine! =)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2014)

BlueComets said:


> Bump! I can't wait to see mine! =)


Me neither.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 30, 2014)

Heeeyy~ I'm not sure if this would fall under mayor sprite or custom:

So it's basically my mayor, but as a moth-hybrid...
And example of her is in my signature, she's the one floating up and down x9


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

eiryii i can do that for the normal 100 since i'll just have to add on to the one i already made for you ^^ the list is full right now though so i'll pm you when i've got a spot ready for you!! still working on my qrs right now :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

bumped sunshinetea up ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and here's frosting's FIFTH order lol thank you so much!!! xo





- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my goodness thank you so much for the tip!! o: xoxox


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

finished an order for bluecomets :3


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

finished pofer's order. this took me a full hour, i'm gonna start charging more for these.





- - - Post Merge - - -

everyone who ordered above this post will get theirs for 100 tbt but they now cost 150 xx


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

Oooooh I want one pretty please!
Here's my mayoral reference :3


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

thank you!! you're next in line for a spot ^^
here's rion's order xx


----------



## hanzy (May 1, 2014)

Helloo! Sorry if there's no space, but I'd love to have a sprite!  ^^ Here's a picture of my mayor: 



Spoiler


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

aww hanzy your mayor is so cute :3 you should have a spot shortly!!

--

here's sunshinetea's second order :3





- - - Post Merge - - -

finished paperboy's first order ^^


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

hanzy's order is complete :3


----------



## hanzy (May 1, 2014)

Yayyy thank you so much! It's so adorable ^-^


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

you're very welcome!! ^^ xo


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

whimsy said:


> eiryii i can do that for the normal 100 since i'll just have to add on to the one i already made for you ^^ the list is full right now though so i'll pm you when i've got a spot ready for you!! still working on my qrs right now :3


Oh cool! Okies I'll send the payment :3

Here are some references of her wings and etc:


Spoiler: Moth Reference


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

whimsy said:


> aww hanzy your mayor is so cute :3 you should have a spot shortly!!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Wow, I totally love my character looking like that. Looking good mayor Anthony, which is my character.


----------



## fairyring (May 1, 2014)

both of mine are in my signatures :3 you're awesome. thank you so much again!


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

thank you so much everybody!! sunshinetea your siggies are so cute @_@
here's eiryii's second order, i've got one open slot right now!!


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

whimsy said:


> thank you so much everybody!! sunshinetea your siggies are so cute @_@
> here's eiryii's second order, i've got one open slot right now!!


Aww she's adorable!! 
I don't mean to be picky but was her antenna impossible to put on?


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

finished up javocado's order - this was my 50th order btw!! o:





- - - Post Merge - - -

there isn't an antenna in any of the refs. if you tell me what it looks like i can put it on lol.


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

whimsy said:


> there isn't an antenna in any of the refs. if you tell me what it looks like i can put it on lol.


Oh my gosh sorry about that > 3< I'm a failure!
Her antenna looks like the one in my avatar, hope that's okay? u vu;;


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

there is actually one in the little floating pixel in your siggy so i edited it based off of that, hopefully this is what you meant!! :3


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

whimsy said:


> there is actually one in the little floating pixel in your siggy so i edited it based off of that, hopefully this is what you meant!! :3


Yeeeesssshhh~!! OoO it's perfect, thank you so much > v<


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

you're very welcome!! ^^ xo


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

Lol I have no more room in my signature, I'll have to add her to my reference sheets OTZ


----------



## whimsy (May 1, 2014)

lol that's fine use her wherever you like!! ^^


----------



## whimsy (May 2, 2014)

finally finished up a qr order :3


----------



## Nanami (May 2, 2014)

i'd like one for my mayor please!! here's the ref [x]


----------

